# Any suggestions for a first bike computer ?



## InvisibleRider (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi,

I am in the market for my first bike computer. I don't want to calculate too many parameters, the only things I would be looking at is the odometer or a trip meter which can tell me how many miles and whats the speed I am going at and probably average speed for the total ride.

so what are your suggestions ? :idea:

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SeaRay (Oct 26, 2011)

I got a small wireless Bell computer from WalMart - great for us newbies. Great because it is wireless, super light, easy to install, small yet easy to read while riding -- all for about $20! It tells me speed, average speed, trip milage, trip time, max speed, odometer, calories burned and fat calories burned. Only down side is that the sensor can only be mounted on the fork/front wheel -- cannot put on chain stay/rear wheel. I have logged over 1000 miles on this computer already and never had a failure - even rode in a rain/sleet/snow storm and it continued to tic! Works great for me until I save enough for the Garmin 500!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

InvisibleRider said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the market for my first bike computer. I don't want to calculate too many parameters, the only things I would be looking at is the odometer or a trip meter which can tell me how many miles and whats the speed I am going at and probably average speed for the total ride.
> 
> ...


Amazon.com: Sigma BC 1609 Cadence Bicycle Speedometer: Sports & Outdoors 
This is the one I use. An inexpensive wired computer that does both speed and cadence (RPMs of the cranks) -- I know you didn't specifically ask for cadence but IMO it's something useful to have. I usually set mine to show instantaneous speed and cadence at any given time, but you can configure it however you like. There's a backlight option for checking speed etc. at night as well.

I've tried out wireless computers before and found them to be more trouble than they're worth. With mine I dressed the wires by routing them along the downtube water-bottle cage. I put both magnet pickups along the left chainstay -- both to detect rotation of the rear wheel for speed, and rotation of the crank for cadence. 

You will want to mount the magnet for measuring speed on the rear wheel if you ever plan to use the bike on a trainer and still be able to track "average speed" (although with the resistance curve on a typical trainer, it won't exactly match what it's like to ride on the road)


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

+1 on a wired (inexpensive) computer with cadence. IMO a useful feature for anyone working to improve their cadence (range) and smooth their pedal stroke.

Here's my suggestion, but there are others:
CatEye Astrale 8 Bike Computer - Cyclocomputers
...but wait for a 'coupon' sale.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

Cateye Strada Wireless is about as good as your going to get at that price range I would say. Rock solid design, super simply and seems to be incredibly accurate. Been using one for years and no complaints, has all the features you would want in a first computer like speed, avg speed, dist, time and clock.

2012 Cateye Strada Wireless Computer - Competitive Cyclist


----------



## Firefly911 (Aug 31, 2011)

I've got a Cateye wired computer. It's great. Large display, inexpensive and tells me what I need to know. I had a wireless computer but there were too many issues (speed would show really high when I got near any power lines). Wired is the only way I'd go now.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

SolidSnake03 said:


> Cateye Strada Wireless is about as good as your going to get at that price range I would say. Rock solid design, super simply and seems to be incredibly accurate. Been using one for years and no complaints, has all the features you would want in a first computer like speed, avg speed, dist, time and clock.
> 
> 2012 Cateye Strada Wireless Computer - Competitive Cyclist


+1 It's great


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

+2 for the cateye strada.


----------



## teflondog (Aug 23, 2011)

I tried a few computers and my favorite by far is the Cateye Strada Cadence (wired version). The speed magnet goes on the rear wheel so you can even use it while on a trainer. The problem I had with wireless computers is that they would stop working while my headlight was on due to interference.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

+3 on the Cateye Strada.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

+4 on Cateye Strada. I have both wired and wireless. I prefer wired.


----------



## InvisibleRider (Nov 17, 2011)

First of all Thanks to all for the great suggestions. 

I was wondering, why do I want to calculate cadence ? Also I like wired version plus the one that goes on the front wheel (that way I don't have to wire it all the way to the rear wheel) since I don't do indoor training on my bike.


----------



## InvisibleRider (Nov 17, 2011)

How about the Cateye velo 8 ?

Amazon.com: Cateye CC-VL810 Velo 8-Function Bicycle Computer: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

+5 on the Cateye Strada but get the Double WIreless wile your at it, 100 or so new or cheaper used on fleabay.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

InvisibleRider said:


> First of all Thanks to all for the great suggestions.
> 
> *I was wondering, why do I want to calculate cadence ?* Also I like wired version plus the one that goes on the front wheel (that way I don't have to wire it all the way to the rear wheel) since I don't do indoor training on my bike.


You don't want to calculate cadence. The computer does it for you. 

But seriously, if you're just starting out road riding, it's important to be aware of your cadence and slowly raise it to the ~90+ range. Having the cadence function will allow you to monitor your numbers (but not fixate on them) while developing a smooth pedal stroke. The goal is to minimize stress on the knees and build endurance, and maintaining a higher cadence than what comes natural to many (at least first off), will do both.

Here's a good article on the topic of cadence:
Metasport - THE IMPORTANCE OF CADENCE IN CYCLING


----------



## InvisibleRider (Nov 17, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> You don't want to calculate cadence. The computer does it for you.
> 
> But seriously, if you're just starting out road riding, it's important to be aware of your cadence and slowly raise it to the ~90+ range. Having the cadence function will allow you to monitor your numbers (but not fixate on them) while developing a smooth pedal stroke. The goal is to minimize stress on the knees and build endurance, and maintaining a higher cadence than what comes natural to many (at least first off), will do both.
> 
> ...


wow thanks for the article, now the cadence makes sense.

so a lower gear usually ups the cadence and reduces the pressure on the knees right..

so a cadence computer it is.


----------



## bwwROADBIKE (Sep 10, 2011)

mtnroadie said:


> +5 on the Cateye Strada but get the Double WIreless wile your at it, 100 or so new or cheaper used on fleabay.


+1
I bought one for my wife this summer and just got one today for me (wanted speed and cadence) on my trainer. No problems w wireless so far. It sure makes install easier. Also, $67 shipped from amazon.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

InvisibleRider said:


> wow thanks for the article, now the cadence makes sense.
> 
> *so a lower gear usually ups the cadence and reduces the pressure on the knees right..*
> 
> so a cadence computer it is.


That's correct. We used to say "keep the pedals light", but it actually meant keep pedal pressure low (with a higher cadence). 

Re: the computers, I suggested the Astrale 8 because IME it offered the key features and reliability together with a reasonable price. But if you decide to go wireless w/ cadence, I agree with mtnroadie on the Cateye Strada double wireless. 

Lastly, don't underestimate the importance of a rear wheel sensor. You'll need a computer so equipped if you ever decide to go with a trainer. With rollers, it wouldn't matter.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Cateye Mity 8 or Cateye Enduro. Same computer but the Enduro has a heavier duty wire. They're wired. I don't like wireless computers.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

Lots of recommendations for Cateye computers. If you ride at night and use a HID headlight mounted on handlebars, you should consider that many of these lights caused interference with wireless computers. Cateye computers seem to be particularly sensitive to this type of interference.


----------



## Newlander (Jan 26, 2012)

*bike computer*

I would go to you lbs and just tell them what you need it for and if there a decent shop they should be able to find a good one for you and will probably put it on your bike which can be kind of a hassle if you have not done it before.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

BostonG said:


> +4 on Cateye Strada. I have both wired and wireless. I prefer wired.


I have a cateye wireless. Very good computer. Much nicer than the cheap Specialized I have on my old bike. 

I would suggest something with cadence (my cateye has this). Really helps remind you to keep pace and shifting when training.


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Cateye Mity 8 or Cateye Enduro. Same computer but the Enduro has a heavier duty wire. They're wired. I don't like wireless computers.


I'm with you on this one.
Really like the Enduro, perfect for a basic function cyclocomputer and tough.
I've owned a shoe box full of wireless stuff that didn't last, ate batteries or worked when they wanted to. Probably user error but I gave up.


----------



## stabor (Nov 22, 2011)

The following should really be a new thread, but as a newbie I'm not allowed to start one until I've done more postings:

I'm tempted by the Bontrager digital sensors that nest into the chainstays of particular bikes. However, they only work with computers using ANT+. The only computers I've located that use ANT+ are Bontrager's own, which have more functions than I want. Does anyone know of others?


Thanks,
Steve


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

I had used a Cateye Enduro 8 on my mountain bike (which was alwas on the road) then recently put that Sigma wired cadence linked in a previous post onto my Cannondale CAAD. I like the Sigma better overall, although both are very nice. I preferrred the display size and backlight on the Sigma over the Cateye, along with the option to stem mount out of the box (only avail on the Strada line of Cateye). 

The Sigma is slightly slower on updating the display, meaning it takes about a second for speed to change if you suddenly increase or decrease speed or cadence. Overall it does not make a difference and I think the benefits outweigh the slightly slower processor.


----------



## MrTopher (Jul 29, 2010)

I just ordered the Sigma wired with Cadence from PricePoint, Amazon had it for $3 less but I was already placing an order w/ PricePoint. I did comment that Amazon had it for $29, guess I'll wait and see if I get an adjustment. 
I'm looking forward to this addition to my training plan.


----------



## lambretta (Jan 25, 2010)

I like the KURT KINETIC one. I picked it up on ebay for 40 and use it on my trainer.


----------



## mykell9999 (Aug 17, 2004)

I picked up a Cateye Double Wireless from Amazon for $60+. The wireless speed and cadence sensor mounts on the chainstay so you can use the same computer when you mount your bike on a trainer.


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

OK up front I'll admit I like everything clean and neat. If you go wired with cadence how do you run the wire to the crank area? Anyone have pictures of a clean/neat install?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tipstall said:


> ok up front i'll admit i like everything clean and neat. If you go wired with cadence how do you run the wire to the crank area? Anyone have pictures of a clean/neat install?


Keeping in mind that you said "clean and neat _install._.." 

A better solution might be to wrap the excess wire with electrical tape, then zip tie.

View attachment 250168


Remember too that while going wireless negates concerns for routing wires, the sensors are quite large, so there's a trade-off. I have a pic of that as well (and that bike is cleaner), so let me know if you'd like to see it.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

stabor said:


> The following should really be a new thread, but as a newbie I'm not allowed to start one until I've done more postings:
> 
> I'm tempted by the Bontrager digital sensors that nest into the chainstays of particular bikes. However, they only work with computers using ANT+. The only computers I've located that use ANT+ are Bontrager's own, which have more functions than I want. Does anyone know of others?
> 
> ...


My wife bought a Trek and added a DuoTrap which has to be one of the most elegant solutions to cadence and speed sensors. She tried the NODE 2 but really disliked it. For only a little more she got a Garmin 500 on sale and loves it. It works great with the DuoTrap.

I liked the Garmin 500 so much I also purchased one to replaced my Cateye Adventure which had interference issues with my headlights. I'm *very* happy with the 500.


----------



## InvisibleRider (Nov 17, 2011)

I am leaning more towards the Cateye cadence strada. I am still researching diff brands.. lets see how it goes.


----------



## DJake80 (Feb 5, 2012)

As an almost new road biker (yeah...still waiting for it to get delivered to my doorstep lol) who's trying to lose weight (have another 25 I want to lose), I've been looking for a computer that also tells how many calories I've burned. Seems like none of the ones mentioned offer this feature, while the cheaper ones (Bell, etc) have them. Can anybody recommend a good wired computer that does cadence and calores burned?

Edit: I didn't mean to jack this thread, just thought that others reading this post could also be helped in the future, instead of starting a whole new thread for most of the same information which does nothing but clutter the search feature even more


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

DJake80 said:


> As an almost new road biker (yeah...still waiting for it to get delivered to my doorstep lol) who's trying to lose weight (have another 25 I want to lose),* I've been looking for a computer that also tells how many calories I've burned. * Seems like none of the ones mentioned offer this feature, while the cheaper ones (Bell, etc) have them. Can anybody recommend a good wired computer that does cadence and calores burned?
> 
> Edit: I didn't mean to jack this thread, just thought that others reading this post could also be helped in the future, instead of starting a whole new thread for most of the same information which does nothing but clutter the search feature even more


Another member may be, but I'm not aware of any bike computers with that feature. Usually calorie counts are linked to heart rate, so HRM's tend to have the feature.

Here's a HRM that my SO uses. Pretty basic, but tells her what she needs to know.
Amazon.com: SIGMA ONYX Classic Heart Rate Monitor Watch: Sports & Outdoors

BTW, not trying to spend your money, but if you're just starting out road riding for cardio fitness and weight loss, IMO/E a HRM can prove to be a useful training tool.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I agree with Pj on th Hrm. I thought i saw a comp that did calories but its really just an estimate unless also hooked up to a power meter in my understanding.


----------



## GrayBlack (Feb 8, 2012)

I was looking for a simple computer too so I picked up the Ascent IO for $30 at Performance. It show calories, odometer and speed.


----------



## moonjogger (Feb 14, 2012)

+6 to Cateye strada cadence


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

Calorie numbers from computers are very inaccurate, most over calculate. You can use it for comparison, but I wouldn't trust the numbers.


----------



## InvisibleRider (Nov 17, 2011)

Finally ordered the Cateye CC-RD200 strada cadence bike computer.


----------



## razardica (Sep 25, 2011)

Garmin Edge 500 - just skip to the one you'll stick with and don't mess with the intermediate steps.


----------



## 1bamafan14 (Jan 24, 2012)

I have used some very basic ie cheap computers and they don't lastvery long and the wiring sucks. I finally broke down and when I got my new bike opted for a Cateye Strada wireless and I love it. It does the basc stuff you want and is wireless. I really like mine. I think it was like 60 bucks at my lbs.


----------



## salvagente (Mar 2, 2012)

Now I have to buy one. Picking up the RD400DW from Amazon.


----------



## Porschefan (Nov 12, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> Another member may be, but I'm not aware of any bike computers with that feature. Usually calorie counts are linked to heart rate, so HRM's tend to have the feature.
> 
> Here's a HRM that my SO uses. Pretty basic, but tells her what she needs to know.
> Amazon.com: SIGMA ONYX Classic Heart Rate Monitor Watch: Sports & Outdoors
> ...


This is an old thread, but it seems to be right up the alley I'm heading down, so.....

I want to get a cycling computer that has all the basic features, plus cadence.

I'm wondering whether I should be looking at one that includes a heart rate monitor??

I'd also like one that can upload data about rides, etc. to a computer, but I think that may only be available in high-priced models like the Garmin 500's and up?? I don't see that feature advertised in any of the lower-priced models I'm considering.

Until I read this thread I thought that wireless was the only way to go, but I see that many people PREFER the wired models--which are cheaper. I may have the wrong idea, but it seems like a computer with basic functions + cadence + heart rate would have THREE wires? That seems like a lot of clutter. [EDIT: just noticed PJ's picture--it doesn't look too bad. I assume that you tape or zip-tie the wire all the way up the frame to the head unit?]

My first inclination is to get the Strada double-wireless for $85, and deal with HRM separately, if at all.

*Strada double wireless @Amazon*

There is a Strada V3 that adds heart rate:

*Cateye Strada V3*

But this is an additional $75!. This may not be too bad if a wristband HRM is $90--per PJ's link. A wristband model, of course, has more versatility, which is a plus.

Finally there's this cheapie, Blackburn Delta 500 on local CL:

*Blackburn Delta 500*

It's wired, but includes heart rate. It's no longer available and seems to have gotten fairly mediocre reviews, so unless someone has some real positive feedback on this, I'd just as soon pay a little more. $50 for all functions is tempting though!

TIA for any feedback.


----------



## InvisibleRider (Nov 17, 2011)

The cadence stopped working suddenly  on my Cateye CC-RD200 strada cadence. Looks like its the sensor issue, I tested the computer and it does show me the readings...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Porschefan said:


> This is an old thread, but it seems to be right up the alley I'm heading down, so.....
> 
> I want to get a cycling computer that has all the basic features, plus cadence.
> 
> ...


JMO, but I think the second bold statement is a very good idea. For simplicity, keep the cycle computer separate from the HRM. IMO/E the more reliable units are marketed that way. 

In the interest of full disclosure, I'll offer that I'm somewhat of a techno-dinosaur, so downloading data isn't something I get into.

As an alternate to wireless + HRM, I'd also suggest considering a wired cycle computer with cadence. I use both wired and wireless, and while my Cateye Strada Double works fine, so does my Cateye Astrale 8 - for ~$50 less.

I don't know which pic you're referring to, but you're correct that zip ties are used to secure the wires. With some care, they're not that noticeable, and the wired units tend to have smaller sensors than their wireless counterparts.

Lastly, if improving cardio fitness is one of your goals, I think a HRM is a useful tool, but read up on the topic to get the most out of the unit and your training.


----------



## djcastagna (Jul 29, 2012)

Cateye Strada wireless.


----------



## Porschefan (Nov 12, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> JMO, but I think the second bold statement is a very good idea. For simplicity, keep the cycle computer separate from the HRM. IMO/E the more reliable units are marketed that way.
> 
> In the interest of full disclosure, I'll offer that I'm somewhat of a techno-dinosaur, so downloading data isn't something I get into.


Whaaaat???? No Strava KOM records for you??? 



> As an alternate to wireless + HRM, I'd also suggest considering a wired cycle computer with cadence. I use both wired and wireless, and while my Cateye Strada Double works fine, so does my Cateye Astrale 8 - for ~$50 less.
> 
> I don't know *which pic* you're referring to, but you're correct that zip ties are used to secure the wires. With some care, they're not that noticeable, and the wired units tend to have smaller sensors than their wireless counterparts.


*Pic* is in this thread a few posts back. You've got a sensor zip-tied to the chainstay and you remark that one could also use electrical tape to pretty it up even more. I assume that the wires then just follow the seat tube, top tube up to the head unit?

Since I'm working on my road-biking accessory lists, any savings is probably a good idea. I'll be less tempted to cheap out on important stuff like shoes and shorts. Although I do have a nice Gore Bikewear bib/jersey set that I bought last year, I don't think I should be allowed out in public in that outfit until I lose 20 lbs....



> Lastly, if improving cardio fitness is one of your goals, I think a HRM is a useful tool, but read up on the topic to get the most out of the unit and your training.


Roger that. Thanks, PJ.


----------



## Porschefan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Astrale 8 vs Cadence*

I went to Amazon to check on the Astrale 8, which is available also.

*THIS* one came up also. Seems to functionally equivalent to the Astrale 8 and about the same price. Advantage (possibly): larger numbers and FREE shipping (Prime member).

Any cautions?


----------



## Ajost (May 27, 2012)

+2 on the SIGMA BC 1609. You can buy it off of Amazon for $28. This is the one I use and it works great. 

I would recommend this cycle computer. 

v/r

Ajost



2012 Cannondale Supersix 105


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Porschefan said:


> *Pic* is in this thread a few posts back. You've got a sensor zip-tied to the chainstay and you remark that one could also use electrical tape to pretty it up even more.


Oh, THAT pic! The wires run up the bottom of the downtube w/ zip ties, then wrap around a derailleur cable up to the units head.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Porschefan said:


> I went to Amazon to check on the Astrale 8, which is available also.
> 
> *THIS* one came up also. Seems to functionally equivalent to the Astrale 8 and about the same price. Advantage (possibly): larger numbers and FREE shipping (Prime member).
> 
> Any cautions?


Being a Cateye it's probably fine, but I have no experience with that model, so can't comment. 

Nashbar is always having 'coupon sales', so if you wanted to wait a bit, you can probably get the Astrale 8 for around the same price.
CatEye Astrale 8 Bike Computer - Cyclocomputers


----------



## Ruslan124 (Jul 30, 2012)

I have been using the Cateye V3 with Cadence and Heart Rate and it has been great. Only complaint is that the buttons are a bit fiddly but that is minor. My grouch was that I like to store my data on Runkeeper (I used the smartphone App) and the heart rate and cadence had to be entered manually. 

At the risk of sounding like an evangelist, I switched to a MotoACTV. It is a great multifunction device. GPS, Wireless Sync, MP3 player, watch strap, cadence, HRM, customizable, regular software updates, pedometer, calorie burn indicator and more. The downside, it is $300 for the sports version with Cadence and HRM. The battery life is only really practicable for rides of no more than 4 hours.

Every ride syncs automatically to the online portal as soon as you are within range of the wireless network. It has built in coaching features with Bluetooth headsets and unlike Cateye V3, the sensors are Ant+ so swapping out sensors for other brands is easily possible. I believe with Cateye, wireless protocols are proprietory.

Having said that my advice if money is a concern, for your first computer is something cheap, like the Strada. If money is not an issue, Garmin Edge 800 if you plan to do long rides in new areas. If your rides are in local territory and less than 4 hours, MotoACTV is the most flexible and practicable device.


----------



## Porschefan (Nov 12, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> Being a Cateye it's probably fine, but I have no experience with that model, so can't comment.
> 
> Nashbar is always having 'coupon sales', so if you wanted to wait a bit, you can probably get the Astrale 8 for around the same price.
> CatEye Astrale 8 Bike Computer - Cyclocomputers


Here's a side-by-side of the two at Nashbar:

*Comparison*

Looks like the Cadence has all the functionality of the Astrale, and on Amazon is cheaper to boot. I'll probably give it a whirl. Nice thing about Amazon Prime is returns are no-charge, no-hassle.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Porschefan said:


> Here's a side-by-side of the two at Nashbar:
> 
> *Comparison*
> 
> Looks like the Cadence has all the functionality of the Astrale, and on Amazon is cheaper to boot. I'll probably give it a whirl. Nice thing about Amazon Prime is returns are no-charge, no-hassle.


Should be fine. Your money, your choice.


----------



## thebludoc (Aug 21, 2012)

Cateye Micro Wireless

$44 bucks - good deal


----------



## IowaTallGuy (Aug 16, 2012)

And here I thought the Cateye Astrale 8 had been discontinued, as I do not see it on their site's computer page. (Can't post a link yet.)

I have been happy with it on my old bike, and its original fall 2005 battery continues to power the device.

I ordered a Cateye Strada Cadence (CC-RD200) last night for a different bike. Wireless would be nice, but I'm accustomed to not messing with batteries or interference, so I stayed wired.


----------



## wolpfackg (Sep 2, 2012)

What about SmartPhone and Apps? What do the bike computers do that a quality App on a Smartphone won't?


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

http://www.aawyeah.com/cannondale-iq400-wireless-cadence-18-function-bike-computer/

$30 off - preety good for 50 bucks


----------



## tnvol123 (Sep 11, 2012)

+1. Great advice. 



SolidSnake03 said:


> Cateye Strada Wireless is about as good as your going to get at that price range I would say. Rock solid design, super simply and seems to be incredibly accurate. Been using one for years and no complaints, has all the features you would want in a first computer like speed, avg speed, dist, time and clock.
> 
> 2012 Cateye Strada Wireless Computer - Competitive Cyclist


----------



## royalbomber (Sep 11, 2012)

dont worry too much about weight get something that is comfortable


----------



## crbeals (Oct 3, 2012)

I got a CatEye Urban wireless from REI on sale and love it. It does everything I want. Speed, AvgSpeed, total distance and trip distance. As well as clock and time traveled. It is spot on.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

wolpfackg said:


> What about SmartPhone and Apps? What do the bike computers do that a quality App on a Smartphone won't?


I don't think there are any Android apps that will include cadence because it's all on bluetooth. You can buy an ANT+ adapter for I phones but not sure what apps it will load to. I used Strava and Sportstrackerlive with blue tooth HR before getting the Garmin Edge 500, now the phone stays in the saddle bag.


----------



## pilotman520 (Oct 6, 2012)

I like the planet bike protege. The 8 and 9 are the same except for the fact that the 9 is wireless. It's cool because you can see all the pertinent info all the time because it displays 4 lines. I have an ACT c-3 on my other bike. It has a HRM built in. Picked it up on Ebay for 15. Not too bad but I like the multi line one better.


----------



## ijuf (May 14, 2012)

Cateye Strada wireless is the way to go.


----------



## JasperL (Aug 21, 2011)

razardica said:


> Garmin Edge 500 - just skip to the one you'll stick with and don't mess with the intermediate steps.


That's exactly what I should have done. Spent around $100 for the basic computer at my LBS (Cateye double wireless, works great except for interference problems). After a while started tracking rides with my iPhone, and added a HR monitor ($100) and wife bought me a battery case for long rides - another $100. 

Bottom line is I could own the Garmin 500, with HR monitor and cadence, for what I've already spent. The worst part is I STILL will end up getting the 500, it's just a question how long I hold out and how I justify spending the money.


----------



## MyaLover (Aug 8, 2011)

I started with the VDO X3DW + Cadence kit. Worked good, but wasn't long before I wanted something with GPS.

Anyone want a lightly used VDO?

Amazon.com: VDO X3DW Wireless Bicycle Computer: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

JasperL said:


> That's exactly what I should have done. Spent around $100 for the basic computer at my LBS (Cateye double wireless, works great except for interference problems). After a while started tracking rides with my iPhone, and added a HR monitor ($100) and wife bought me a battery case for long rides - another $100.
> 
> Bottom line is I could own the Garmin 500, with HR monitor and cadence, for what I've already spent. The worst part is I STILL will end up getting the 500, it's just a question how long I hold out and how I justify spending the money.


Pretty much my experience too. I had a Protege 8.0 which I liked for it's simplicity, but i went through 3 of them on warranty returns before I decided I was tired of it. Purchased a Cateye Adventure which had interference issues with my headlight. Went with a Garmin 500 and wished I had done that from the start. Super happy with it and haven't had the urge to get something "better". Well, every once in a while I think about the 800...


----------

